# Spark plug socket size???



## Edcon91 (Jan 31, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what size socket I need to remove my spark plugs.
All of my tools are at my parents, and I need my mom to bring me a socket, and ratchet to pull my plugs.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (Edcon91)*

just went and checked, 19MM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Edcon91 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (75Bus88fox)*

Awesome. Thanks for the super quick response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (Edcon91)*

I just use my "Spark Plug" socket. It's got a rubber gasket that holds on to the plug too.


----------



## Edcon91 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (efritsch)*

I have a "spark plug" socket, but it's for my Escort. Much smaller. 5/8"
I don't feel the need to buy one for the Fox, since the only thing different about it is the rubber inside to hold the plug. Fox spark plugs aren't exactly hard to reach.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

5/8's is damn close to 19mm.. spark plugs are genrally all the same size


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

13/16's is the spark plug size for an 8v. 16v's use 5/8's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
5/8 = .625in = 15.875
13/16in = .8125in ~ 20.64mm 



_Modified by Fox-N-It at 4:40 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## Edcon91 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (75Bus88fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75Bus88fox* »_just went and checked, 19MM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What kind of plugs do you have? I had to go get a bigger socket after having my mom bring a 19mm, because it was too small.
Mine were a 21mm, which should be 13/16" but I don't own any standard sockets.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark plug socket size??? (Edcon91)*

some bosch plugs, cheapest ones pep boys had in the bosch line up... i put them in on my lunch break while i was still workin there.. and the auto-lites that where in there were 19mm as well


----------

